# Biofeedback & Bowel Disorders:



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.aboutincontinence.org/biofeedback.html


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Eric, That article was really interesting, have you tried biofeedback yourself?Thanks,Tammy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No Tammy I haven't, the HT helped my incomplete evactions problems. But it is recommended for certain gi problems like pelvic floor dyssynergia for one. It is also non evasive like HT and other methods. Which is always a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Tammy,I've tried biofeedback before, but not for IBS where they hook up the electrodes to your rectum. However, even the type I learned where they hooked up electrodes to other parts of my body helped to train me to notice when I was getting anxious. As you know, anxiety can fuel IBS.Even more effective was the hypno for me which I began about a year and a half ago. The focus and relaxation capabilities that it teaches are excellent for helping to combat IBS.I'm one of those patients who also needs medications for the best relief. The medications I speak of are not prescribed FOR IBS, they are prescribed for emotional control.At this time, where I was once the victim of alternating IBS, now I rarely vascillate back and forth between D and C. This may in part be due to the fact that one of the meds that I take affects the 5-HT Serotonin neurotransmitter.Before I got on the correct meds, however, it was the hypnotherapy that saw me through.The only IBS issue that remains is gas....







Evie


----------

